# Control a VFD inverter & spindle with Linux CNC / emc 2



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I was asked how to control a VFD and a spindle with linux CNC:

Homemade CNC, How to control a Huanyang VFD inverter with Linux CNC / Emc2 - YouTube

:dirol:


----------



## KateVei (May 17, 2016)

Nice video.
As for the VFD inverters, they are important in the process control. The *Veichi* VFD inverters is recommended: veichi.org/variable-frequency-drives.html


----------

